# Young African Girl Sold for 'Organ Harvesting' in the UK



## LequteMan (Oct 20, 2013)

A young girl has been smuggled out of Somalia in Africa and sold for organ harvesting in the UK, authorities have revealed.

According to THE TELEGRAPH, this is the first case of a child being trafficked into Britain for the express intention of providing organs for people desperate for a transplant.

A report by the British government revealed that human trafficking has reached record levels, rising by 50 per cent in the last year.

Of the 371 children exploited, 95 children were from Vietnam, 67 from Nigeria and 25 from China, with other victims coming from Romania and Bangladesh, the report said.

Most of them were used as slaves or sexually abused.
In 2012, an adult woman was reported as the first case of a human brought to the UK by an organised gang with the intention of removing her organs and selling them on.

According to the World Health Organisation an international shortage of organs for transplantation has led to a black market for organ trading, as well as "organ transplant tourism".

Kidneys are the most trafficked organ, because one can be removed with the patient still being able to live a healthy life.

Around 7,000 kidneys are illegally trafficked annually. Illegal organ trading nets more than $1 billion each year.


----------



## Sandra Chiefe (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor children! I hate when kids are made to suffer for the injustices and exploitations of man.


----------



## curator (Oct 20, 2013)

Sandra Chiefe said:


> Poor children! I hate when kids are made to suffer for the injustices and exploitations of man.



Unfortunately it has always happened. The good thing now is that it is being reported more frequently.


----------



## Sandra Chiefe (Oct 20, 2013)

curator said:


> Unfortunately it has always happened. The good thing now is that it is being reported more frequently.


 So are child molestations and murder, if anything, they're only on the increase and no one seems to be doing anything to stop them


----------



## curator (Oct 20, 2013)

Sandra Chiefe said:


> So are child molestations and murder, if anything, they're only on the increase and no one seems to be doing anything to stop them



I think it is the same for child abuse. They are just being reported more frequently which is positive so the Paedophiles can be caught. Look at all the issues with the church and other trusted adults in the past. Even adults could not speak up. Now there might be someone to listen.


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 20, 2013)

curator said:


> Now there might be someone to listen.


And let's hope the ones who can take the proper actions don't sit idle and watch these things happen.


----------

